# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Companies >  M/V  KOSTAS  DIMAKIS

## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

STIS 01/11/08 TELIOSE I METASKEVI TOU M/V KOSTAS DIMAKIS N.M. 41
OPOU TOPOTHETITHIKE O TRAINING EXCAVATOR STO PLIO.
TO PLIO ARHISE DROMOLOGIA XANA SAN SELF DISCHARGE.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Καλές θάλασσες ευχομαι καλα κέρδη και προσοχή στο στρες :!:
Και με το καλο να υποδεχτουμε το πλοιο και εδω...

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

FILE KALIMERA.  THNKS  FOR YR EMAIL.

TO PLIO ITAN EDO STIS  01/11/08 KE ANAHORISE GIA KAVALA.

APO TIN SUMVOULI POU MOU DINIS GIA TO STRESS MIPOS ME XERIS?

THNKS ANYWAY
RGDS
HARIS

----------


## Aktofylakas

Με τσακωσες  :Cool: 
Εστειλα και το σχετικο μαιλ.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αγερωχο περασμα μπροστα απο το Ακ.Φακος. Ευτυχως σε αποσταση και δεν μου εδιωξε τα ψαρια!Σου ερχεται καμαρωτο καμαρωτο  :Cool:

----------


## minoan7

Μια φωτογραφία του στη Κεραμωτή 23/11/08

----------


## scoufgian

Φιλε MINOAN7 ,δεν μπορουσες να κανεις καλυτερο δωρο ,για τις γιορτες ,στο φιλο μας ,το Χαριλαο.Να σαι καλα και δεν εχω να σχολιασω τιποτα για τη φωτογραφια

----------

